# Clock adjustment



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

I've noticed that some channels are horrible at start and stop times.... i.e. Comedy Central loves to butt one show right up to the next with no commercials in the middle. So most (dang near all) of my "back-to-back" shows have the ending of the show previous and missing the end of the show being recorded... or visa versa!

I'd love to be able to go to a "clock control panel" and 1. be able to manually adjust the TiVo clock (+/- 15s can be an entire opening to an episode) and 2. be able to + or - on specific channels. Essentially it would "add" or "subtract" from the start/end time of SPs or Suggestions that record from that channel.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You do have the ability to add time to start or end of recordings, its called padding.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> You do have the ability to add time to start or end of recordings, its called padding.


I'm only aware of doing it per SP... is there another way? a "global" way?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No global settings; whether it SP or individual recordings, go into options for the padding, add 1 min or up to 3 hrs to start or end of program.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> No global settings; whether it SP or individual recordings, go into options for the padding, add 1 min or up to 3 hrs to start or end of program.


then that's NOT what I'm talking about


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

TiVo's time is pretty accurate (within a second wrt a clock that sets itself to NBS daily) so any "tweakage" would be to account for inaccuracies in specific channels/networks. IMO a more reasonable request would be a per channel offset to attempt to account for these inaccuracies. Note the use of "attempt" - I would be surprised if the offsets stayed accurate for long.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

WayneCarter said:


> per channel offset to attempt to account for these inaccuracies. Note the use of "attempt" - I would be surprised if the offsets stayed accurate for long.


probably very true... but the tendancy I've noticed is that they do seem consistent of starting a specific time late, missing the beginning and ultimately recording the beginning of the next show, on certain channels. But sense its a "global" thing (i.e. anything that happens to record on a specific channel) it happens to SP and Suggestion recordings. since you can't "pad" a suggestion... the "suggestion" is mute


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

It seems that ever show on every channel on my Bedroom unit is recording almost 1 full minute late, season passes AND suggestions. It would be super nice to be able to adjust the TiVo clock :super deep sigh:

I tried tuning to channel Zero, doing a manual "Connect to TiVo Service"... didn't help, maybe by about 15 seconds... Still, it misses the beginning of almost every single suggestion it records


----------



## jlwolf (Jan 4, 2004)

I would like to add another thumbs up to this suggestion. It would be nice to adjust the whole "clock" on Tivo by 15 or 30 seconds.


----------



## Falcon4 (Oct 18, 2005)

For god's sake, this still hasn't been implemented/fixed yet - since *2009*?! Every recording on my TiVo is offset by about a minute. This is such a ridiculously obvious problem! Network TV runs on a delay due to digital signal buffering and processing, so what's broadcast at 11:00:00PM may only show up on your TV at 11:00:30PM due to the delay in signal processing before it even comes to your home's RF jack. As a result, when the program ends at 11:30:00PM at the network, the end of the show actually is sent to your home at 11:30:30PM as well.

But the TiVo stopped recording at 11:30:00PM.

If I add a buffer, all recordings conflict because the TiVo desires to start the next recording (back-to-back) while it's busy "padding" the offset recording. We tried that. It made everything screwed up. Very poor "solution" to this problem.

There REALLY needs to be a seconds offset function in TiVo. Period, end of story. This is so damn basic a feature...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Falcon4 said:


> For god's sake, this still hasn't been implemented/fixed yet - since *2009*?! Every recording on my TiVo is offset by about a minute. This is such a ridiculously obvious problem! olution" to this problem.


It's got to be a local issue, I've had a Tivo or 2 in the house since 2001, they record daily, and this isn't a problem here, I think you'll find that to be the case with most folks.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I see this too.

EVERY channel is 30 seconds off. I think, as stated above, it is CABLE SYSTEM dependent. The compress/uncompress/transmission times adding 30 seconds, causing all shows off by 30 seconds.

Padding will not work because everything will get bollixed up with shows next to each other.

All we need is a system adjustment that can add or subtract up to 60 seconds from the clock in the tivo.

I asked for this, mentioned this 6 months ago and my head was just about shot off for mentioning it.

Can someone at tivo PLEASE look at this!


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

It seems to me that this offset solution would not be as simple as it sounds. On my cable system with hundreds of channels, the delay is different on every channel. I have some local stations that don't require any offset and some cable channels that require a few or several seconds offset. In order for any solution to work, each channel would have to be individually set.

And of course, that doesn't solve a problem of program overlap protection. I have just learned to pad recordings and live with some minor clipping of recordings.


----------



## Falcon4 (Oct 18, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> It's got to be a local issue, I've had a Tivo or 2 in the house since 2001, they record daily, and this isn't a problem here, I think you'll find that to be the case with most folks.


Since 2001 when the TiVo concept was new and timing everything _right_ on time was actually desirable, a lot has changed in TV technology... digital TV, for example.

Most people may not even notice the delay, aside from their shows getting cut off. Nobody really thinks "gee, it's funny that there's 30 seconds of the previous show at the beginning of this recording". Shows also often seem to end at least 30 seconds before the next time-slot to provide time for between-shows commercials. I'm sure many networks "slide-pad" shows with the commercial break squarely inside this delay so that this clock/sync issue never even gets noticed by most people...

For example:
NETWORK TIME
11:00:00 PM -| -11:01:00 PM -|-------------| 11:29:00 PM -|--11:30:00PM
| Commercials | Program seg 1 | Commercials | Program seg 2 | Commercials|
11:00:30 PM -| -11:01:30 PM -|-------------| 11:29:30 PM -|--11:30:30PM
TiVo (your wall) TIME

... for a program broadcast in this "slide-pad" method. Other networks that broadcast one show right next to the last one, are not doing this. Hence, the TiVo cuts off the butt-end of that program because it ENDS at 11:30:30PM TiVo time.

The network delays might be different for each channel, but that's where TiVo (company) should come in and define region (lineup)-configured delays - possibly crowd-sourcing this information using a user-friendly channel offset option.


----------



## mlippert (Apr 3, 2010)

I've lost ends of shows a lot as well. I almost always add a minute (sometimes 2) to my season passes. Which is usually OK as I now have a 4 tuner TiVo and so there are only occasional times I have to worry about 3 or 4 shows recording back to back.

But of course you can't add an extra minute to the shows recorded by TiVo Suggestions. And that's where I most feel the lack of this adjustment, because those shows so often miss the ending.

There is already an interface to select/deselect which channels from your lineup you actually want. If there were a way to attach a +/- #seconds to each channel from there, it would be great.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

So far we have been happy with the start and end times for recordings on our new TiVo. Guess we have watched about 300 plus shows so far  about 10 per day (way too much TV).

Only one show got cut short about 30 seconds so my wife and I guessed what the ending was  we probably got it right LOL.

We do Pad by 1.5 hours on the SP shows for Sunday evening because of over-run in sports; that way we never have to worry about it. That means for us, even Sunday can run on autopilot.

So the way the timing works in our market, I would say it is perfect.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

This has a fairly easy solution. When setting up a season pass or ARWL under record options you have the option of adding a minute up to several hours to the end of a show. Why not give the option of 15, 30, 45 seconds as well? TiVo suggestions aside, this would be a solution for most of these situations.


----------

